# First time



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi this is my first time trying to put my digital pictures on the computer and then I would like to show this on the forum.  Could someone help me please.  I have connected the UBS cable to the camera and into port on my computer, but now I'm stuck ! :0 Any ideads guys. thanks  Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena. It will depend on what operating system you're using and what your camera is.

I would imagine you'll need to switch your camera on, if you ahven't already.

If windows vista or 7, then it should start trying to do something but there are so many cominations that it's hard to say from here.

Rob


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

usually there will be box appearing to view files etc.........if not then the computer may be installing any drivers it needs to first...........

If you go to My Computer or Computer you should see your camera there, double click and go in and navigate to your pics, then just copy and paste to your folder of choice, a new one if needs be


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi this is my first time trying to put my digital pictures on the computer and then I would like to show this on the forum.  Could someone help me please.  I have connected the UBS cable to the camera and into port on my computer, but now I'm stuck ! :0 Any ideads guys. thanks  Sheena



Thanks Robster and novorapidboi, I haven't turned the camera on, but will do it now sheena


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you got a card reader on your computer?

This is the easiest and safest way of transfering photo's onto your computer, as if you doing it directly from the camera you really need to ensure that there's enough battery life in the camera to complete the whole task, any disruption in power can corrupt the files both the ones being loaded onto the puter and those on the memory card! And you stand a chance of losing your photo's..

But also this automatically kicks in the window to chose the wizard to copy the photo's onto the computer..

Another option is your camera will have come with software, using it's own software and gallery to upload from your camera you could always install this (kodaks software for it's camera is a very nice one and easy to use and even print your photo's from)

Another thing to remember as this is your first time, never format your memory card from the computer or use the computer to do it the computer may knacker your card, making it useless for your camera


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2011)

Does your camera have a memory card and is there a place on your computer to put a memory card? I always do mine from a memory card. Failing that I use a memory card reader and follow the on screen prompts.

Hope you managed to get the pictures where you want them.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks Robster and novorapidboi, I haven't turned the camera on, but will do it now sheena



I tried, but no luck. I have no idea what a card reader is, as you will all have worked out by now, I don't know what I'm doing :0 help it's a Fuji finepix AV100 12 MegaPixels. thanks again Sheena


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

Once it on and plugged in what happens?

If nothing, try going to my computer and hopefully you should see the camera next to your C drive and you CD drive etc.......

A card reader is simply just a usb cable with a hole one end where you insert you removable memory card


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...memory+card+reader&sprefix=memory+card+reader

Above is a link for memory card readers on Amazon, but uoi can get them from places like WH Smiths or PC world Argos (I think) or any place that sells things to do with computers and digital cameras


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I tried, but no luck. I have no idea what a card reader is, as you will all have worked out by now, I don't know what I'm doing :0 help it's a Fuji finepix AV100 12 MegaPixels. thanks again Sheena



Thanks for your help guys,something did come up, but now I've forgotton what is was. Oh I flipping rubbish at this  Sheena ( too many things going on in my head at the mo)doh!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 3, 2011)

First question- did you camera come with a disk? If so has the software been installed?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

ypauly said:


> First question- did you camera come with a disk? If so has the software been installed?



Ah ypauly, can't remember that, nothing but USB lead in box, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.  Thanks for that, hopefully I will be able take a look in the cupboard in the few hours. Sheena


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

The CD will just contain some fancy user interface as opposed to essential files.......you said something came up, thats a good sign and is expected as your computer should recognise the device...........

Restart the computer and try again, that should bring up any boxes again that you might of seen......

But I still believe you can access it through MyComputer.......


----------



## ypauly (Feb 3, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> The CD will just contain some fancy user interface as opposed to essential files.......you said something came up, thats a good sign and is expected as your computer should recognise the device...........
> 
> Restart the computer and try again, that should bring up any boxes again that you might of seen......
> 
> ...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

All possibilitys, XP or above Im confident should allow you straight in........

Let us know how you get on...........

Home time for me.......yay............


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> All possibilitys, XP or above Im confident should allow you straight in........
> 
> Let us know how you get on...........
> 
> Home time for me.......yay............



Thanks guys for all your help,even though you seem to be doing this at work  novorapidboi, naughty, but a great help, Sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Ah ypauly, can't remember that, nothing but USB lead in box, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.  Thanks for that, hopefully I will be able take a look in the cupboard in the few hours. Sheena



Hi yes I found the disk, put it in and quicktime installation came up.  It said if I want to continue I must purchase a new quicktime 7 pro key and to visit www. apple.com, to purchase this do I have to do this? even more confused now. Thanks guys Sheena


----------



## ypauly (Feb 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi yes I found the disk, put it in and quicktime installation came up.  It said if I want to continue I must purchase a new quicktime 7 pro key and to visit www. apple.com, to purchase this do I have to do this? even more confused now. Thanks guys Sheena


That doesn't sound right!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 3, 2011)

You don't need quicktime. Ignore the CD for now. Or at least that particular CD. 

If you reboot your PC, let it load up, then plug camera into USB and switch on, you should see something start up. Hopefully it will ask you to name the folder to load the photos to. If not, it may just show you a folderof the photos on the camera.

At that point, you can come back on and get further instruction, or tell me I don't know what I'm talking about because it won't do what I said 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> You don't need quicktime. Ignore the CD for now. Or at least that particular CD.
> 
> If you reboot your PC, let it load up, then plug camera into USB and switch on, you should see something start up. Hopefully it will ask you to name the folder to load the photos to. If not, it may just show you a folderof the photos on the camera.
> 
> ...



I got the pictures on screen ( yipee) I would like to start a thread and put a picture on there, could you tell me how to do this please, in simple terms as you know I don't know what I'm doing. Cheers Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena.

Your best way is to open an account at www.photobucket.com and follow the instructions to upload photos to that account, then you can click on the IMG CODE box, which will copy the necessary code to your clipboard (temporary holding place) so you can paste it to here.

All sounds complicated but straightforward once you do it ! 

You can also insert images directly by using the Manage Attachments button below the reply box but you'd need to shrink your photos down a lot before it would accept them. 

This is the help text for attaching photos the forum way: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_attachment_explain

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Sheena.
> 
> Your best way is to open an account at www.photobucket.com and follow the instructions to upload photos to that account, then you can click on the IMG CODE box, which will copy the necessary code to your clipboard (temporary holding place) so you can paste it to here.
> 
> ...



Thank you again Rob, I will try it now ( unless I have lost them!!!!!!) Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Best of luck. I'm off in a bit and not around tomorrow so hopefully someone else can help you along a bit more clearly than I can. 

I expect to see some photos when I'm next on ! 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Best of luck. I'm off in a bit and not around tomorrow so hopefully someone else can help you along a bit more clearly than I can.
> 
> I expect to see some photos when I'm next on !
> 
> Rob



Hi Rob don't know if that is going to happen.  My computer will not let me upload photobucket, NetIntellienge is blocking it So not sure what to do now, but thanks again. Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Sheena.

A very quick reply before I disappear. If it were me, I'd override NetIntelligence. It sounds a bit over-enthusiastic. 

Might be worth asking one of the others who responded. Maybe by PM if they're not around ?

I'm only an enthusiastic amateur and some of the members make a living with computers so are more knowledgeable than me.  

But I will look in when I'm next about and see if you've made progress, and one way or another we'll get your photos posted ! 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 4, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Sheena.
> 
> A very quick reply before I disappear. If it were me, I'd override NetIntelligence. It sounds a bit over-enthusiastic.
> 
> ...



With NetIntellegence you can appeal and ask for said website to be un blocked, but if they say no then there's nothing I can do. Thanks everyone you have been sooooooooo helpfu l Sheena


----------



## ypauly (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I am not familiar with netinteligence, but filter software like that usually has a trusted sites section/button that needs to be opened then the photobucket site added. It should then allow you to use it.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Unfortunately I am not familiar with netinteligence, but filter software like that usually has a trusted sites section/button that needs to be opened then the photobucket site added. It should then allow you to use it.



Thank you ypauly, The computer was a government grant, mainly for children to benefit from using a computer for homework etc.  Lots of sites are blocked, It came up as this site may contain Adult material, so for the safety of children some sites are blocked.  I can't even get friends reunited and another one was for a job! It won't allow Alcolgol. smoking, drugs, dating, social sites, gambling etc.......... Sheena


----------



## ypauly (Feb 4, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thank you ypauly, The computer was a government grant, mainly for children to benefit from using a computer for homework etc.  Lots of sites are blocked, It came up as this site may contain Adult material, so for the safety of children some sites are blocked.  I can't even get friends reunited and another one was for a job! It won't allow Alcolgol. smoking, drugs, dating, social sites, gambling etc.......... Sheena



Do you now own the computer?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 4, 2011)

congratulations on getting the pics off the camera, bummer about net intelligance.........

I am also not aware of this software, most likely a package used by educational premises............if the computer is definetly yours for the keeping, I would try and see if you could uninstall this netintelligance, through the control panel, can you do this........??

If not then I would try and reset to factory settings...........??

That would open up the internet completely for you, as you are an adult after all..........

If all that sounds really confusing and you dont wish to learn then searching for an image hosting site thats acceptable to this net intelligance is another option, cant really think of any though, one that kids use would be safe probably.....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 4, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> congratulations on getting the pics off the camera, bummer about net intelligance.........
> 
> I am also not aware of this software, most likely a package used by educational premises............if the computer is definetly yours for the keeping, I would try and see if you could uninstall this netintelligance, through the control panel, can you do this........??
> 
> ...



Thanks ypauly and novorapidboi, Yes the computer is mine and not sure if I can change the settings myself, THAT will probably come up as blocked by netintelligence as well ! It can be quite frustrating, Sheena


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 4, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks ypauly and novorapidboi, Yes the computer is mine and not sure if I can change the settings myself, THAT will probably come up as blocked by netintelligence as well ! It can be quite frustrating, Sheena



Start>Control Panel>Program>Add or Remove Progams>Select NetIntelligence, look fior uninstall/remove button.......


----------



## ypauly (Feb 4, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Start>Control Panel>Program>Add or Remove Progams>Select NetIntelligence, look fior uninstall/remove button.......



She may need administrator privilages for that, and that is going to be harder to explain lol.


----------

